# Drain plug replaced with screw



## JimH (Dec 22, 1999)

Really pissed off at VW right now. This morning I went outside to change the oil/filter. I change it myself in between the changes provided free by the dealer. I've been doing this for three years. I put the car on ramps then went under the car and found to my surprise that the 18mm oil pan bolt had been replaced with a screw. Must have happened last October when I took the car in for its scheduled service. I don't have the tool needed to loosen this. Now I am fired up. I call the dealer and speak with the service manager. Not politely. He agreed to change the oil/filter for free but said the screw is the specified part for my vehicle. Only after 2.5 years? I said I wanted the old part back. He says it might leak. After not leaking for 2.5 years? I said I wanted the old part back. He agreed to replace the screw. Now I have to waste a day at the dealer. 

FWIW, I checked the invoice from last October after hanging up with VW and the screw and crush washer are on there. Replaced for free, BTW. The service tech never said they replaced the bolt with something else and I never looked at the invoice at the time. I have searched this forum and it appears that a service bulletin had specified that the screw is the preferred part. Still mad.


----------



## Nils328 (Aug 28, 2014)

Like a big sheetrock screw?


----------



## Bozzimus (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah, tell us what the "screw" is. 

VW is now specifying an allen-type *bolt* instead of a traditional hex bolt, for new vehicles, so maybe THAT is what they replaced your drain plug with. If it is a SCREW then that seems pretty strange to me.


----------



## htr (Dec 22, 2014)

U can buy drain plugs at any auto store. M14x1.50 thread pitch.


----------



## navymech (Jan 30, 2006)

Saw you own a '12 CC. I'm guessing with a CCTA engine. VW has a bulletin about CCTA (and similar model) engines leaking from the oil pan drain plug. The original plug would have been an 18MM BOLT. Depending on whether or not the oil pan has a boss on it or is flush requires the use of one of two different plugs. If it is flush, then a torx like plug is used with a different crush washer. The use of the bolt style on the flush pans cause the threaded insert inside the pan to start pulling out causing a leak if over tightened. If there is a boss, then a normal VW 19MM bolt and crush washer is used. The tech at the dealership you went to probably noted what was there, referred to the bulletin and installed the correct plug per the bulletin. Pretty sure no harm was meant by it. AFAIK it only applies to CCTA-series engines.


----------



## JimH (Dec 22, 1999)

Yes, I agree (now that I have calmed down) they meant no harm when they replaced the bolt. The screw they used needs a Torx T45 to loosen/tighten it and VW recommends a crush washer be used. BTW, I never over tightened the original bolt; I always used a torque wrench and set it to 15 ft lb when tightening. Did the same with the screw when I changed the oil the next day; I never went to the dealer for the freebie oil change. 

Thx for all the replies, folks.


----------



## Lehmann108 (Oct 1, 2007)

JimH said:


> Yes, I agree (now that I have calmed down) they meant no harm when they replaced the bolt. The screw they used needs a Torx T45 to loosen/tighten it and VW recommends a crush washer be used. BTW, I never over tightened the original bolt; I always used a torque wrench and set it to 15 ft lb when tightening. Did the same with the screw when I changed the oil the next day; I never went to the dealer for the freebie oil change.
> 
> Thx for all the replies, folks.


Why do you keep on calling it a screw? It's a Torx bolt/plug, yes?


----------



## Mr. Tickles (Jul 25, 1999)

Bolts by definition have to have a nut otherwise it's a screw.


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

Mine is the exact opposite. 

The one on my pan is now a T45. They handed me an 18mm bolt to replace it with. 

Should I do this?


----------

